# Help w/ Tren - Prop cycle dosing



## SJ69 (Feb 13, 2006)

OK, I'm still working on my next two cycles.  I'm looking at prop and tren for the first cycle, the goal being a lean bulker and strength.  I can get a good deal on a 50ml jug of tren/prop 100mg/100mg (it costs 2X as much to buy seperately).

Would 1cc (100mg prop, 100mg tren) eod be good?  I'm used to more Test than that, but I don't know if I want to up the tren dose to get more test.  I know if I bought them seperate.......just a $$$ thing

I'm 36, 5'10", 190, current bench around 300 (down from 325 last cycle)

Goals up the body weight to 205 with a little fat cut.  Get that bench up to 350.

Thanx


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)

I have never heard of a Prop tren mix????
Is it 100mg Prop and 50mg Tren per cc???


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 13, 2006)

It's 100mg prop + 100mg tren


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)

Just do 100mg of each eod


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 13, 2006)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> OK, I'm still working on my next two cycles. I'm looking at prop and tren for the first cycle, the goal being a lean bulker and strength. I can get a good deal on a 50ml jug of tren/prop 100mg/100mg (it costs 2X as much to buy seperately).
> 
> Would 1cc (100mg prop, 100mg tren) eod be good? I'm used to more Test than that, but I don't know if I want to up the tren dose to get more test. I know if I bought them seperate.......just a $$$ thing
> 
> ...


I don't like the mix. If you do 1 cc Eod, your only getting 350 mgs of Test per week. 350 mgs of tren a week is ok, but not of Test Prop. I think you need a little more Prop so you can get at least 500 mgs of test a week. JMO. I'll be starting the same gear in 3 weeks and it will be 200 mg's of prop and 150 mg of tren EOD.


----------



## Heimir (Feb 13, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have never heard of a Prop tren mix????
> Is it 100mg Prop and 50mg Tren per cc???



Several UG labs makes it.
Have seen it in 100 prop/100 tren and 100 prop /75mg tren


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I don't like the mix. If you do 1 cc Eod, your only getting 350 mgs of Test per week. 350 mgs of tren a week is ok, but not of Test Prop. I think you need a little more Prop so you can get at least 500 mgs of test a week. JMO. I'll be starting the same gear in 3 weeks and it will be 200 mg's of prop and 150 mg of tren EOD.




Maybe buy an extra vial of prop only and shoot the mix 1cc + 1 cc prop giving me 200mg prop and 100 mg tren.  Sounds good?  Thinking about only running this for 6 weeks (maybe 8)


----------



## GFR (Feb 13, 2006)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> Maybe buy an extra vial of prop only and shoot the mix 1cc + 1 cc prop giving me 200mg prop and 100 mg tren.  Sounds good?  Thinking about only running this for 6 weeks (maybe 8)


150mg test eod and 100 tren eod would be good....6-8 weeks is good...I would run it 8.


----------



## 19-chief (Feb 13, 2006)

i'm gonna run 70-100mg of the same mix EOD starting in April. i think 100 of each EOD will work well.


----------



## trip70 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would up the prop I would say 500mgs /w at least.Actually I use to mix mine with prop instead of the oil they gave me.I love tren,Its my favorite.I knew a guy that did it 2/day 50mg each time.Tren would give me good strenght gains,not much in size but I would harden up.Also made me irritable.And took my sex drive away,,but not my ability.Not like deca.


----------

